# I'll Live To The Age of 93!?



## fmdog44 (Mar 8, 2018)

Talked to my broker today bout my RMD's on my IRA and he said the Fed calculate the amount is based on me living to the age of 93. My medical forecast is 78. As usual, the Fed is spot on in it calculations.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 15, 2018)

That's better for you. Makes your RMD's less. If they used 78 you'd have to take out much more. You should be happy. I hope mine says 105.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

OMG...it's like the financial equivalent of Chinese to me...I have no clue what you're talking about lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> OMG...it's like the financial equivalent of Chinese to me...I have no clue what you're talking about lol



If you don't have any IRAs you are not to worry but if you do have an IRA you must know the rules of RMDs (Required Minimal Distributions) or it could cost you big money courtesy of the IRS.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

I don't have an IRA...I have no clue what it even is... nthego:


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 16, 2018)

be happy it is 93 . in fact if you are married to a spouse 10 years younger or more  there is a different schedule. had i known that i would have went to the college to have found a wife instead of a bingo parlor


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have an IRA...I have no clue what it even is... nthego:



the irs wants all non taxed ira money you have taxed by 93 so you have a schedule of required minimum distributions you have to take each year starting at 70-1/2  . it is based on ending your balance by age 93 or sooner if you die earlier .


----------

